# Pulling The Trigger On New Mower



## windycityrider (Mar 9, 2018)

So I have my choices narrowed down to the Toro Timemaster, Toro SuperRecycler, and Honda HRX. 
I've never been a fan of mulching, I prefer the cleaner look of my lawn when I bag the clippings. However, I have a 14-year old Craftsman that I have been using so I am sure any new mower I buy will most likely do a better job than my current mower does at mulching.
My questions is for the Timemaster owners out there. How is that machine at bagging the clippings?
From the research I have done, that machine does a great job of mulching, but want some feedback on those that use that machine and bag their clippings. 
Has the newer larger motor solved the "lack of power" issue that was associated with earlier models?

Quite frankly, the only thing the Timemaster has going for it is it's size. I am still a little weary of it's quality and if it wasn't for the fact that it's a 30-inch mower it would probably be off my final list. Still the appeal of saving time each mow has it's advantages.

I thought I had made up my mind on the Honda HRX but I'm a little concerned with the wheels locking up when trying to pull the machine backwards. Any feedback on that?


----------



## DetroitRockCity (May 29, 2018)

Honda's pull back force can be a bit extreme. Nice mowers going forward but pulling them back is difficult. Mulching, done properly, will look the same as bagging. You shouldn't be able to tell the difference. Both the Toro's mulch great. Bagging is good. I have used both for mulching and bagging. The key to the Timemaster is that it is designed to mow a wider area not taller grass. Many people saw bigger and expected they could mow 8 inch grass and get a ballfield cut. That's where people complained about a perceived lack of power and that's where some of the bad reviews happened.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

The Timemaster and the Honda are the two best mowers in my opinion.

Timemaster bagging -on par with the Honda but I would give Honda a slight edge. But why bag anyways when you can fertilize your lawn for free by mulching or side discharging. I use the mower all the time to pick up leaves, not just in my lawn but also in my carport, sidewalks, any nearly every where else it will fit. On hard surfaces, it picks up everything except for a very fine dust that I can blow into a pile and bag or just run into the grass.

Timemaster mulching - it is the best mulching mower in my opinion. It is VERY good. I mulched for a season with it, but after watching a video by Ryan Knorr I decided to give side discharge a try this year. The mower cuts it so finely that I can barely see the blades. And the side discharge made my quality of cut even better, which is saying a lot because the cut quality was really good while mulching.

Quality of cut -Timemaster is right up there with the Honda, though I might give the Honda a slight edge -and I mean very slight. If you double cut your lawn like I do, the Timemaster is going to give you as clean a cut as you will get with any mower.

Width of cut - it is very helpful with my larger yard.

Personal pace system - it is so smoothe and in my opinion is the one area where the Toro machine stands out from the Honda in a big way.

Power -the Timemaster has zero power problems. Mine will cut perfect on a 25 degree hill while using self propel to run up the hill head on. Just don't go out there trying to do brush cutting work and think it's going to have the same cut. Heck I took mine today and mulched up a huge bed of ground cover (Asian jasmine) and it naturally bogged down but got the job done. Saved me hours of hand labor.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

The Honda pull back force is easily adjustable, FYI.


----------



## jimmy (Jul 25, 2017)

I've got the Honda HRR, which is the little brother to the HRX. The mulching system is the same, and it looks as clean when I mulch as if I would have bagged, as long as the grass isn't too wet and/or long. If I"m on top of mowing, the cut is very clean with no sight of clippings. Mulching is so much better for the lawn/soil health...the only time I've ever used the bag was when I scalped during my renovation last year. I'm sure if you went with the HRX, you wouldn't be disappointed. I've not used the Timemaster, but my dad has a 10 year old Recycler. It mows fine and has been reliable, but I like the cut quality and the mulching better on my Honda HRR.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

If you are mowing often enough, you likely will not notice clippings from side discharge. The vastly improved airflow and resulting lift is what gives that great aftercut appearance boost. I'm a Toro Guy for small walk-mowers of the rotary variety, can't beat the value, support, and quality available in their line-up.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

As long as its a Honda engine you can't really go wrong


----------



## windycityrider (Mar 9, 2018)

stotea said:


> The Honda pull back force is easily adjustable, FYI.


Care to elaborate ???


----------

